# Problems transferring recordings from Romio to Bolt



## pgoelz (May 1, 2005)

I'm trying to transfer the contents of our Bolt to our new Roamio. I got it started and it transferred recordings successfully for about six hours and then suddenly stopped. No idea why. 

I have noticed that often when I open the Tivo Online page and go to the TRANSFER page, there are no recordings shown on the Roamio (says "no recordings to transfer") until I first go to MY SHOWS on the Roamio. Not sure if this is part of the issue or not, since there are no error messages and no indication what went wrong. 

Thinking a reboot might help, I rebooted the Roamio. While it was booting, I was surprised to see the Bolt reboot as well. Not sure what that was. 

The Roamio and Bolt are both hardwired, with a switch between the Roamio and the Bolt. As of this morning, I have restarted the transfer and so far it is progressing. 

As an aside, I discovered quite a few duplicate recordings on the Bolt (the transfer destination). Not sure why. But I figure I'll ignore them for the moment and deal with them later if the transfer ever completes. 

Anyone have any insight about what might be going on here? 

Paul


----------



## pgoelz (May 1, 2005)

And a related question..... what exactly does "transfer" mean in this setting? I seem to be seeing examples of both "copy" AND "transfer and delete original" behavior. Since the online version of "my shows" is a bit klunky (keeps changing the sort order to date), it makes it VERY cumbersome to untangle things when the transfer operation stalls and I have to restart it.... what is now a duplicate and what is not?

Paul


----------



## alexb (Jan 4, 2003)

Weird, i did a bolt+ to bolt+ transfer of about 15 shows and it copied real quick (i have gigabit ethernet everywhere) and it is a copy of the shows NOT a move so the shows were on both tivos at the end of the copy. I do notice the web page is very poor at loading and refreshing. Make sure a) you are using chrome and b) have flash controls enabled for the whole site and are not blocking cookies.


----------



## pgoelz (May 1, 2005)

Well, when it is transferring it indeed is very fast. But since I am transferring the contents of a 3TB Roamio to a 3TB Bolt, there are maybe 300 to 400 recordings to transfer. 

One problem might be that I was using the web interface to manage both boxes while it was transferring and we manually stopped one or maybe two transfers. My guess is that the system is not sufficiently robust to figure out what to do if a file to be transferred is subsequently deleted. Or who knows.... the process is totally opaque so there is no way to figure out what went wrong when it fails. 

We are several hours into my restarted transfer today and so far it is still running. I think we are at about the 50% point. 

Paul


----------



## alexb (Jan 4, 2003)

you maybe right, i started it and waited and watched until it was complete and didn't change or alter anything on web or in tivo box UI


----------



## Gaidin43 (Mar 6, 2013)

I have a premier XL with the same issues for not transferring everything. It would send one or two episodes from a show but that was it when I selected transfer all and ended up with a ton of duplicates on the bolt.


----------



## Digital Man (Jan 2, 2013)

I think I'm having a similar problem. I selected All on Tivo Online to transfer and after a few days it just stopped transferring as far as I can tell. The shows to transfer still show up in the ToDo List of the destination box as "Will Be Downloaded", but nothing has transferred all day as far as I can tell. I don't know how to cancel and re-start these transfers, nor do I know how to kick-start it to make it continue transferring. I did refresh my browser on the transfer screen of Tivo Online so perhaps that messed it up.


----------



## sommerfeld (Feb 26, 2006)

Digital Man said:


> I think I'm having a similar problem. I selected All on Tivo Online to transfer and after a few days it just stopped transferring as far as I can tell. The shows to transfer still show up in the ToDo List of the destination box as "Will Be Downloaded", but nothing has transferred all day as far as I can tell. I don't know how to cancel and re-start these transfers, nor do I know how to kick-start it to make it continue transferring. I did refresh my browser on the transfer screen of Tivo Online so perhaps that messed it up.


Just ran into this myself while setting up a Bolt+ to replace a Premiere XL. Playing with streaming services (netflix, etc.) seemed to cause transfers to stall out, but they'd occasionally stall out at other times until I requested a new transfer, at which point it would start working through the TODO list again in order.

I couldn't find a way to cancel the transfer via Tivo Online. I found two ways to cancel it on the Bolt:

 use CLEAR in the TODO list.
On the receiving DVR, find the program page on the other DVR (My Shows -> Devices -> Other Tivo Name -> ...); if a transfer is pending there's an option to cancel the transfer. (You can also request a transfer on the remote program's page if a transfer is not pending..)


----------



## Digital Man (Jan 2, 2013)

My transfers ran most of the day, then quit again. Yesterday when it quit might have been right after I used Netflix, not sure but I'll keep an eye on that. Today we didn't use Netflix and it just quit again. To get then to resume, I canceled a scheduled transfer on the receiving box's ToDo list by going to Modify Recording -> Cancel Recording. Then I go back to Tivo Online and select just the show I just canceled and tell it to transfer that one show. This seems to make it resume transferring the next show on the list. The transfer I cancel and transfer again goes to the end of the queue of shows to transfer.


----------



## Doc Holiday (Dec 31, 2016)

I had the same issue. I set my shows to transfer from the web, and they stopped after about 15 transfers. I could still see them on the todo list, but they never initiated. I rebooted the Bolt and set the shows to transfer via the Bolt interface, one by one. It took a few minutes to setup, but they all transferred successfully. I concluded there is something buggy with transferring all from the web.


----------

